# Question re Feather Mites and the injection



## chickeninabun (22 October 2009)

Just a quick question, my horse had an injection a few weeks ago to cover her against feather mites. I haven't had her in the stable on straw since I first noticed them, but now she's had the injection could I put her on straw and not have to worry about the mites??
I'd like to bring her in some nights through winter but wouldn't want to cause the mites to come back, or should the injection just get rid of any and all of them now??
Thanks
x


----------



## Theresa_F (22 October 2009)

Apply sulphur and preferably mix with pig oil for complete protection - this will create conditions that the little monsters will not want to live in.

You need to apply it every couple of weeks and don't wash out unless you have to so a build up of oil and sulphur is created - if you haven't got the long PM I do on the stuff, let me know and I will send it to you.

To be honest, if she is prone, then unless you take steps as above, they will come back no matter whether on straw or shavings as the mites are also in the field.


----------



## NW1 (22 October 2009)

The injection last about 6 months and goes into the bloodstream, when the mites bite they do not like the taste of the stuff which is now in the horses blood.... they dont bite &amp; dont irritate! 

the mites are do not live  exclusively in the stable (as Theresa said), they come from foxes &amp; wildlife so the horses will pick will pick them up in the field, then transfer them to the stable &amp; they will live in there regardless of how many times you clean it out thoroughly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





My boy had the injection in Feb &amp; i have had no probs since but am aware he may need one soon, it obviously varies with different horses.


----------



## chickeninabun (22 October 2009)

I have had your lovely long PM, thanks Theresa, but as my vet was out doing vacs, I ased him and he gave her the injection for an extra £7! So I thought it worth while trying.
I think I will have to try the pig oil route, as I would rather she was completely protected.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (22 October 2009)

The dectomax injection for feather mites needs ot be repeated after 10 days or it will have been useless. The dectomax only targets the adult mites happily digging about in your ned's feathers and skin. It won't harm the eggs at all. Eggs will hatch out in 10 days so if you don't repeat the injection, they re-infest the horse and the whole thing was a waste of time. A word of caution - the mites can drop off the horse and live in the bedding so you will probably find that whatever method you use, your horse will be itchy again in about 5 months. You have to repeat the zapping again. Eventually, I would expect the re-infestation rate to have dropped so low as to be practically zero but I've never reached that happy point. The only dead cert way to permanently rid your ned of feather mites is to permanently deny them a home by removing your ned's feathers completely. Of course, if you show your horse or if he gets mud fever too, this might not be possible. One other solution is valium. YOU swallow one tablet every time you feel suicidal because you cannot get rid of your horse's feather mites. Works quite well lol x


----------



## chickeninabun (22 October 2009)

So we're saying that with the injection, and possible the pig/sulphur too, she should be fine on a straw bed??


----------



## chickeninabun (22 October 2009)

I heard that once they get feather mites they stay, regardless of feathers or not, so clipping them off would not help. Even less hairies can get them, so I heard! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Am thinking the valium may be more expensive than the injection/pig oil! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But no my vet didn't say anything about the injection being done again in 10 days 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## moandben (22 October 2009)

I had to clip my boys off, he had a lot of feather, tried everything, only thing that keeps them away is clipping every three to four weeks and frontline everytime i clip. He is alot happier and I was shocked at how much swelling there was under all his hair, Which 'touch wood' has not come back since. 

I think it is the only way.


----------



## Theresa_F (22 October 2009)

Problem is that some horses have been left and the skin is thick and  has folds and ridges which even with the sulphur, oil and frontline means the critters can hide.  In these cases, they are best kept clipped as you can get in the folds - I would also have these ones injected.

I have started mine young and touch wood, all the beasties have beautiful legs - mite free, no scabs and great feather.  I use P&amp;S in the wet months and just sulphur during the dry months.  Quick, easy (once you have the knack) and not expensive.

As above, life with a hairy horse is a dedicated one and yes, clipped legs can still get mites.  I find sloe gin helps when you realise your wedding and engagement ring have gone black where the sulphur has got on the white gold.


----------



## Amy_08 (22 October 2009)

Theresa, please could you send me the pm on Pig Oil and Sulphur as I have just got some and want to make sure I am doing it properly, thankies!


----------



## Penny Less (22 October 2009)

I had dectomax injection 6 weeks ago (well horse did) and vet said he would only need one injection not two! However I have noticed nag stamping his feet so have frontlined as well.


----------



## Tegan (22 October 2009)

Hi 

I have a cob who is prone to mites and have come to terms with the fact that he will always need treating. He has dectomax injections every 3 months (initially he had two injections 2 weeks apart) and I spray any problem areas such as behind the knees and his hocks with frontline once a week. He also has his legs clipped every 6 weeks.

This keeps the mites under control. He has been living out since April due to another condition and I have found the mites to be better then when he was stabled at night (on shavings and rubber mats).

I have decided not to use pig oil and sulphur as a friends horse had a bad allergic reaction to pig oil and my boy is a sensitive chap.

Tegan


----------



## traceyjoanne (23 October 2009)

pig oil and sulphur has worked on my friesian mare she has not scratched or banged her back legs for months now 
i apply every couple of weeks and its been great well worth it


----------



## Hi_Flyer (22 April 2011)

This is a problem i've had for ages. My young hairy cob has been infested with mites for ages. I have clipped his legs, frontlined them, sulphar & pig oiled them with no avail from the blighters  

I was then told about the injection and when the vet came down to see me he said that the injection has side affects (which is the reason it is not licenced for the use on horses) on some horses and i should take this into account, which no one has really talked about on here. He said that some horses have had a reaction and death within 24 hrs of giving the jab.

For this reason I declined away from having my horse injected (plus i have had a horse already die from a side affect, which was not nice at all) The vet went on to tell me that equest have a wormer out called Promax which has the same chemical in so i should try this and then carry on with the frontline. He said it would work out cheaper than the injection in the long run. So this weekend im giving this ago and will keep you informed of how my cob is doing.


----------



## Django Pony (22 April 2011)

Ivermectin injections need repeating after 10 days, Dectomax doesn't


----------



## Penny Less (23 April 2011)

interesting to read of the Equest Pramox, we use this regularly as a wormer, but my horse still gets mites. I have had dectomax and frontlined, then washed with dermoline at intervals. He stamps his feet but has not scratched or drawn blood.  Has v hairy legs, I dont clip them right to skin (nearly)though ?


----------



## suestowford (23 April 2011)

Hi_Flyer said:



			I was then told about the injection and when the vet came down to see me he said that the injection has side affects (which is the reason it is not licenced for the use on horses) on some horses and i should take this into account, which no one has really talked about on here. He said that some horses have had a reaction and death within 24 hrs of giving the jab.
		
Click to expand...

Our vets won't give Dectomax injections for this reason - it isn't licensed for use on horses. They give me Seleen shampoo which needs doing every week for about three weeks, then it all goes quiet for a few months, when we have to start with the shampoo again.
Luckily mine likes having his legs shampooed!


----------



## Kaylum (23 April 2011)

suestowford said:



			Our vets won't give Dectomax injections for this reason - it isn't licensed for use on horses. They give me Seleen shampoo which needs doing every week for about three weeks, then it all goes quiet for a few months, when we have to start with the shampoo again.
Luckily mine likes having his legs shampooed!
		
Click to expand...

Same for me no injection from the vets as so many have died.  They even phoned Liverpool and said no way.  

Anyway pig oil and sulphur gives moisture back into the skin as mites eat the dry skin, so thats how it helps and you are best getting some pig oil without the sulphur as the sulphur can be quite strong.  So your best using pig oil on its own one week and then pig oil and sulphur the next week.  Put some rubber gloves on and gently apply to the legs with your hands.  

Dont use hibiscrub on them as some people do, it wont help with leg mites and is quite harsh if not diluted.


----------

